# My Puppy is in Heat -- Squatting but not Peeing?



## Mady (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there!
My puppy, Fifi, is seven months old now, and has just come into heat for the first time.
She has been humping her stuffed bear quite a bit lately, and squats to pee after doing so. This has been more & more frequent lately; she humps for a bit then squats and then goes back to it!
Weird thing is, she isn't actually peeing..? I felt around for any pee or even discharge just about every time I see it happening, but there was nothing! Any idea(s) as to why this is, and should I be concerned about it?
Thanks!


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you sure she's in heat? When my female dog was that age she would hump when she got too excited while playing. She would also hump when she was trying to get my attention. And she was spayed so she wasn't in heat.

You may want to talk to your vet. It could be that she's having trouble peeing. Maybe a UTI? I would rule out any medical problems if she's squatting a lot without peeing.


----------



## Mady (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah she's definitely in heat.. Swollen vulva, bloody discharge, definitely acting quite a bit ADHD, etc.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Does she pee normally when taken outside? I know my dogs will try to mark things even when they don't have anything in their bladder, so nothing comes out when they squat or lift their leg. Could be that if she is still peeing at other times?


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

Mady said:


> Yeah she's definitely in heat.. Swollen vulva, bloody discharge, definitely acting quite a bit ADHD, etc.


The ADHD thing might just be because she's 7-months-old. I remember at about 7-months-old my dog seemed to forget all her training. She was actually harder to focus than when she was 4-months-old.

As Eenypup mentions, she could be attempting to mark. If she's already peed, she may try to mark but nothing will come out. If you are concerned, however, I would talk to a vet.

The humping I wouldn't worry about unless she doesn't outgrow the behavior. Lots of puppies hump when they're overstimulated (male and female). It's not good manners, but most kick the habit as they age.


----------



## Mady (Dec 14, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Does she pee normally when taken outside? I know my dogs will try to mark things even when they don't have anything in their bladder, so nothing comes out when they squat or lift their leg. Could be that if she is still peeing at other times?


Yes, she does still pee normally when taken outside (thankfully!). You very well may be right about the marking.. Fifi is generally a very, very submissive dog - she's never displayed any sort of aggressive signs/behavior the entire 5 months I've owned her, and I think she brings out her dominance via humping, then following with the "marking".
Thank you both to you and lisahi for the help!


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Girl dogs do act horny when in heat. How they act this out varies. I've had many who get excited and hump other dogs in the household. I would say you're seeing normal behavior. The squatting may be some sort of scent marking . . . who knows. Goes without saying . . . keep her away from boys! See a vet if it goes on for more than a week to 10 days or gets extreme.


----------

